# شرح المحرك المغناطيسي الدائم (مخالف لقانون حقظ الطاقة)



## المنفهق (5 مايو 2008)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا سوف نرى كيف نحصل على طاقة دائمة أو مجانية أو سمها ماشئت[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هي عبارة عن محرك المغناطيس[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يعني يستفاد من قوة التنافر بين الأقطاب المتشابهة في المغناطيس في توليد الطاقة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لو وضعنا مجموعة من المغناطيس على أطراف قرص دائري ووضعنا حول هذا القرص مجموعة أخرى من المغناطيس مائلة بزاوية 45 درجة بحيث تقابل مغناطيسات القرص وكانت الأقطاب المتقابلة متشابهه فسوف نحصل دوران دائم للقرص وبقدرة جيدة يستفاد منه في توليد الطاقة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-إذا كان المغناطيس ضعيف فلن نحصل على طاقة؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يمكن استخدام المغناطيس الكهربائي وهو عبارة عن قطعة معدن ملفوف عليها ملف يمر به تيار مستمر[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]-النقاط التي تزيد من الطاقة:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1\ قوة المغناطيس ويمكن زيادتها بزيادة لفاته أو التيار المار به[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2\ عدد المغناطيسات في القرص وحوله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3\ عدد الأقراص وتكون مربوطة على عامود دوران واحد[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وأذا أردنا ان نحصل على تردد ثابت للتيار المتردد يمكن وضع مولد التاكو وهو يضبط السرعة بزيادة التيار الداخل إلى المغناطيس أو تقليله[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا الكثير من من مقاطع الفديو للمحرك [/FONT]

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=magnet+motor&search_type[FONT=&quot]=[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]ننتظر تجاربكم :7: [/FONT]


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 مايو 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومة و الإضافة المهمة .............
كنت أتمنى أن تضع هذه المشاركة ضمن الموضوع المتعلق بالمحرك المغناطيسي حرصاً على عدم تشتيت الزملاء وعلى عدم إضاعة وقتهم بالبحث عن المواضيع بين صفحات الملتقى .....


----------



## القيادي (6 مايو 2008)

يعطيك العافية ما ذكرت لنا عمر المغناطيس كم يكون عمرة الزمني المترض في هذي الطريقة وكم يكون حجمة ووزنة كي ينتج طاقة بشكل كبير وانا اتكلم عن الانتاج الفعلي العملي لا التجريبي ان امكن ولك الشكر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (7 مايو 2008)

القيادي قال:


> يعطيك العافية ما ذكرت لنا عمر المغناطيس كم يكون عمرة الزمني المترض في هذي الطريقة وكم يكون حجمة ووزنة كي ينتج طاقة بشكل كبير وانا اتكلم عن الانتاج الفعلي العملي لا التجريبي ان امكن ولك الشكر


شاهد هذا الفيلم 
لامريكى ركب المحرك المغناطيسي بدل محرك السيارة 

واستخدم المحرك المعناطيسي لانتاج كهرباء تزيد من قوته وتعطى فائض من الطاقة يكفي للتحرك بالسيارة 
وسارى حجمه وقدرته العالية 
وعمرة الافتراضي عالى جدا 

محاور التلف تشمل استبدال رملن البلى كل بضعة سنوات وان كان هناك مغناطيسات قلة قدرتها يمكن استبدالها
وكذالك الد|ئرة الالكترونية المستخدمة لذالك حتى لاتسخن و تنحرق الايسهات والترنزستورات

و لابد انه قال فى النهاية انك لن تحتاج الى اى وقود الى الابد

اسم الفيلم Surge Tech- Magnetic motor

الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8WZD11alb0

ان لتغير الرابط فقط ضع الاسم فى www.youtube.com


----------



## المنفهق (7 مايو 2008)

القيادي قال:


> يعطيك العافية ما ذكرت لنا عمر المغناطيس كم يكون عمرة الزمني المترض في هذي الطريقة وكم يكون حجمة ووزنة كي ينتج طاقة بشكل كبير وانا اتكلم عن الانتاج الفعلي العملي لا التجريبي ان امكن ولك الشكر


إذا استخدمت مغناطيس كهربائي فإعمره لانهائي وهو اقوى من المغناطيس العادي


----------



## استاذ القانون (11 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً 
لكن المغناطيس الكهربائي يحتاج الى الطاقة , على عكس المغناطيس ألأعتيادي ألذي يمكن مغنطته في أوقات التوقف .


----------



## المنفهق (12 مايو 2008)

كلامك سليم يا استاذ القانون لكن متي سيتوقف المحرك وإن كانت المشكلة ادخال الكهرباء الى الجزء الدوار فيمكن ذلك عن طريق فرش كربونية
أما قولك أن المغناطيس الكهربي يحتاج إلى طاقة فهذا صحيح لكن الطاقة المغناطيسية التي يخرجها لا تقارن بالطاقة الكهربية التي يطلبها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u248034.html


----------



## المنفهق (21 مايو 2008)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سوف اعمل مقارنة بين توليد الطاقات المجانية وهناك نوعين من الطاقة وهما[/FONT]
1-[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية المستخلصة من الماء[/FONT]
2-[FONT=&quot]طاقة التنافر المغناطيسية [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهذه الطاقتين ليست الوحيدة لكن هذي اللي اعرفها ومتأكد منها بالتجربة وفيه غبرها مثل طاقة جاذبية الأرض وغيره[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وقد تكلم عن الطاقة المغناطيسية و الطاقة الهيدروجينية في المنتدى على الروابط [/FONT]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t83386.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t37595.html
[FONT=&quot]وسوف تكون المقارنة عن الكلفة والصيانة والمشاكل وغيرها [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الكلفة: الطاقة الهيدروجينية كلفتها تأسيسها اقل من الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الصيانة: الطاقة الهيدروجينية كلفة صيانتها اكبر من الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج لزيادة الماء إلى الخلية وأيضا تغيير البطارية وأيضا تنظيف المعدن في داخل الخلية[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج إلى تغيير البطارية المستخدمة لمغنطة المغناطيس وتغيير الرمان وتشحيمه[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]المشاكل: طبعا لكل عمل مشاكل وأبرز المشاكل[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخلية لذا تحتاج إلى تبريد احيانا وأيضا لها بعض الخطورة لأن الهيدروجين قابل للإشتعال[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] طبعا لكل جزء دوار مشكلة التفكك [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الإستخدام: الطاقة الهيدروجينية يمكن استخدامها في أي شي يستخدم فيه الوقود مثل السيارات والموقد والتلحيم وغيرها[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يمكن استخدامها في أي شي يحتاج لطاقة دورانية مثل السيارات بحيث تعمل مكان المحرك و المراوح والمولدات الكهربية والمضخات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]التحكم: كل من الطاقتين تحتاج إلى اجهزة تحكم في الضغط أو السرعة أو الحرارة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة الهيدروجينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج إلى التحكم في الضغط و تحكم في دخولها إلى المحركات لضبط السرعة[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] تحتاج لأجهزة تحكم لتثبيت السرعة [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الخطورة: : طبعا الطاقة الهيدروجينية اكثر خطورة من الطاقة المغناطيسية لأنها قابلة للإشتعال ويمكن وضع انضمة امان[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الضجيج : الطاقة الهيدروجينية استخلاصها من الماء ليس له صوت لكن استخدامها في المحركات لها صوت [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الطاقة المغناطيسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لها صوت الدوران وهو ضعيف[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هذا اللي عندي و إنكان فيه إضافات أو تصحيح او نقد نرجو أن تتحفونا بها[/FONT]


----------



## البلال80 (25 مايو 2008)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (26 مايو 2008)

بالمناسبة ممكن من فضلكم شرح طريقة عمل المحرك المغناطيسي لهوارد جونسون.المرجو الشرح المفصل و حبدا لو كان باللغة العربية و جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المنفهق (28 مايو 2008)

اخي عثمانو فسكي
إليك هذا الرابط عن المحرك المغناطيسي لهوارد جونسون لكنه للأسف بالغة النجليزية وهو عبارة عن صور من مجلة
http://web.gccaz.edu/stem/weirdscience/johnson motor.htm

وهي قريبة من فكرة محركنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## اس اليك (21 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل الشكر والتقدير للأخوة وأخص بالذكر الأخوين المنفهق و مبتدئ لينوكس
على استفاضتهما في شرح الموضوع 
لقد بحثت في موضوع المحرك المغناطيسي فوصلت الى استنتاج وهو ان 
المحرك المغناطيسي الذي يعمل على مغنطسة بملفات تتغدى بالتيار المستمر 
بطارية 12 فولت أكثر قوه من التي تعمل على المغناطيس شمال جنوب حيث أن الأولى
تتماز بقوة تحمل اكثر ودوران يصل الى 3000 دورة في الدقيقة الواحدة يمكنها 
تشغيل مولد بشكل جيد 
هذا كله حسب تقديري وتحية طيب للجميع

​


----------



## اس اليك (21 يونيو 2008)

شيئ آخر أود السآل عن هذه القطعة في الصورة أدناه وهي تدخل في 
صناعة المحرك المغناطيسي
لو تكرم أحد الأخوة بأرشادي اين يمكن ان أجدها وهل يمكن تعويضها بدائرة ما


*UGN 3020T Effet Hall Capteur magnétique*






​


----------



## goto2 (23 يونيو 2008)

هل احد قام بعمل المحرك المغناطيسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نرجوا مواصلة الرد و المشاركات 

لماذا توقف الموضوع


----------



## goto2 (23 يونيو 2008)

ارجوا المساعده 

هل يوجد مواقع تعرض بيع محركات المغناطيس وماهي وكم الاسعار ؟؟

شكراً للجميع


----------



## المنفهق (23 يونيو 2008)

اس اليك قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كل الشكر والتقدير للأخوة وأخص بالذكر الأخوين المنفهق و مبتدئ لينوكس
> على استفاضتهما في شرح الموضوع
> لقد بحثت في موضوع المحرك المغناطيسي فوصلت الى استنتاج وهو ان
> ...


كلامك صحيح والمغناطيس الكهربي تستطيع التحكم بسرعته اما بعدد اللفات او كمية الطاقة 
وهناك ميزة غير قوته عند ربط المحرك المغناطيسي مع مولد تيار متردد يمكننا ظبط السرعة 
بظبط قوة المغناطيس


----------



## المنفهق (23 يونيو 2008)

goto2 قال:


> هل احد قام بعمل المحرك المغناطيسي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> نرجوا مواصلة الرد و المشاركات
> 
> لماذا توقف الموضوع


انا شخصيا عملت شكل مصغر ونجح 
لكني رأيت احد الأخوة يشغل مبنى كامل على المحرك المغناطيسي (ثلاث مكيفات واجهزة الإضاءة)

اما بالنسبة لبيعه كامل لا أعتقد حاليا لكن يمكنك عمله بسهوله


----------



## عبود ميك (27 يونيو 2008)

موضوع شيق،ولكن لي عدة أسئلة:

1- علام تعتمد قوة المغناطيس الكهربائي؟
2-وهل نستطيع توليد عزم كبير أو قدرة حصانية عالية من المحرك المغناطيسي؟
3-هل نستطيع عمل المحرك المغناطيسي في المنزل؟

أرجو التوضيح والإفادة،ولا تحرمونا من معلوماتكم وتجاربكم .


----------



## المنفهق (27 يونيو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> موضوع شيق،ولكن لي عدة أسئلة:
> 
> 1- علام تعتمد قوة المغناطيس الكهربائي؟
> 2-وهل نستطيع توليد عزم كبير أو قدرة حصانية عالية من المحرك المغناطيسي؟
> ...


تعتمد قوة المغناطيس على
1 عدد اللفات على المغناطيس
2 كمية القدرة
وتعتمد قوة المحرك بالكامل على عدد المغناطيسيات 

يمكن توليد عزم كبير من المحرك بأحد الطرق اللي ذكرت
يمكن عمل الحرك في المنزل بسهولة لكن هناك بعض المعلومات الهمة الواجب توفرها مثل كيفية لف المغناطيس و اجهز التحكم باسرعة مثلا او التيار وغيرها

النقطة الأهم الان كيفية صنع مغناطيس كهربي ومعرفة قوته وافضل المواد المستخدمه ارجوا من من لديه خبره بهذا الشيء يخبرنا
انا للأسف خبرتي بسيطة لكن ارجوا مناقشة اي عوائق وكل يدلي بدلوه من المعلومات


----------



## عبود ميك (28 يونيو 2008)

في الحقيقة أنا الآن أخطط لصنع محرك ،ومنذ أن دخلت هذا المنتدى وجدت فيه الكثير من المعلومات،وغير لدي الكثير من المفاهيم الخاطئة،فأرجو منكم التشجيع والمزيد المزيدمن المعلومات،فمن الممكن وجود أناس لديها المعلومات،ولكن ليس لديها الوقت أو الحماس،وأناس آخرين لديهم الوقت والرغبة ولكن تنقصهم الملومات والخبرة،فلو اتحدوا سينجزوا الكثير بالتأكيد.


----------



## عبود ميك (28 يونيو 2008)

أرجو منكم التكرم بالإجابة على هذه الأسئلة حتى نبدأ العمل إن شاء الله:

1- هل يجب أن يكون شكل المغناطيس الكهربائي عبارة عن قضيب أو اسطونة فلزية ملفوف حولها أسلاك النحاس؟أم أن هناك أشكال أخرى أكثر كفائة؟
2- أين تكمن أو تتركز قوة المغاطيس الكهربائي؟
3- ماهي الفلزات الأكثر كفائةو(المتوفرة)لصناعة قلب المغناطيس الكهربائي؟
4- ماهي القوانين الرياضية التي تفيدنا في حساب قوة المغناطيس الكهربائي؟
5-ما الوحدة المستخدمة في قياس قوة المحرك المغناطيسي؟وهل يمكن حسابها بالواط؟
6-هل ينشأ مجال كهرومغناطيس حول المغناطيس الكهربائي،ممكن أن يؤثر سلبا على العربة التي يحركها؟
7- ماهي الأشكال أو التوصيلات الأنسب،والتي ممكن أن نوصل بها المغناط الكهربائية (بشفت المحرك) أو العمود المرفقي؟

واعذروني على الإطالة.


----------



## اس اليك (28 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يبدو أن الموضوع دي أهمية لدى الجميع ومن ضمنهم أنا 
لذلك أوجهكم لهذا الموقع الجميل به نمودجين من المحركات المغناطسية 
الأول بمغناطيس مكهرب والثاني بمغناطيس دائم وهذا الأخير بأدق التفاصيل
المقع باللغة الفرنسية

 من هنا 

 فكرة عن المغناطيس المكهرب(سرعة الدوران) 

  أدخل 


​


----------



## المنفهق (28 يونيو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> أرجو منكم التكرم بالإجابة على هذه الأسئلة حتى نبدأ العمل إن شاء الله:
> 
> 1- هل يجب أن يكون شكل المغناطيس الكهربائي عبارة عن قضيب أو اسطونة فلزية ملفوف حولها أسلاك النحاس؟أم أن هناك أشكال أخرى أكثر كفائة؟
> 2- أين تكمن أو تتركز قوة المغاطيس الكهربائي؟
> ...


مسيكم بالخير
انا معلوماتي قليلة للأسف لأني مازلت طالب 
وبالنسبة للمحرك ما فيه الكثير من التعقيد كما اعتقد
ابجيب على اللي اعرف من اسئلتك
1- حسب رأيي ان يكون المغناطيس على شكل حذوة حصان كي نستفيد من كلا جهتي المغناطيس في عجلتين على نفس عمود الدوران وبهذا نوفر قليلا من لقدره
2- اعتقد على طرفيه والله اعلم
3- ما ادري ليت احد من الأخوة يفيدك
4- علمي علمك
5- القدرة للحركة الدورانية بالحصان والحصان يساوي 647 واط 1hp=647watt
6- اعتقد مسافة تأثير المغناطيس ليست كبيرة جدا لذا كلما كان قرب المغناطيس الدائر للمغنطيس الثابت قليلة كان قدرة المحرك اكبر
7- ما فهمت السؤال ليت توضح اكثر
اتمنى اني افدتك واشكر اهتمامك

اس ايلك اشكرك على الروابط ليتنا نعرف انجليزي وشلون عاد فرنسي هههه 
لكن الصور مفيده الله يجزاك خير


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (28 يونيو 2008)

جميل جدا اخ اس ليك


----------



## عبود ميك (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووور أخي المنفهق،وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك،ولي تعقيب على بعض النقاط:

1- فكرة حذوة الحصان ممتازة،وأعجبتني كثيرا،وان شاء الله أطبقها .
5- أنا قرأت من مصدر أن1حصان=754.7 واط أو 75ثقل كيلوجرام\ متر.ثانية
7- أقصد مثلما لمحت أنت بالنسبة للمسافة بين المغناطيس الكهربائي والمغناطيس الدوار(الشفت)،وهل توجد طريقة توصيل تعطي نتائج أفضل من الأخرى؟أم أنها تعتمد على المسافة فقط؟

للعلم أنا طالب مثلك،خلصنا امتحانات الثانوية الأربعاء الماضي ،وان شاء الله نحقق انجاز في الإجازة.


----------



## المنفهق (28 يونيو 2008)

عبود ميك قال:


> مشكووووووووور أخي المنفهق،وبارك الله فيك وفي علمك،ولي تعقيب على بعض النقاط:
> 
> 1- فكرة حذوة الحصان ممتازة،وأعجبتني كثيرا،وان شاء الله أطبقها .
> 5- أنا قرأت من مصدر أن1حصان=754.7 واط أو 75ثقل كيلوجرام\ متر.ثانية
> ...


حياك الله
حذوة الحصان جيده وفيها توفر تقريبا نصف الطاقة المطلوبة لمغنطة المغناطيس ولو تضع كلا المغانط بهذا الشكل يكون افضل يعني المغانط المتحركه والثابته
اما الحصان فهو 647 وات ويمكن يكون هناك اختلاف والله اعلم وقد يكون هذا تقريبيا 
اما المغانط فحاول تقلل المسافة بين المغناطيسين المتنافرين قدر الإمكان لزيادة قوة التنافر

اهم شيء في البداية هو كيفية لف المغناطيس الكهربي انا اعرف انه يستخدم النحاس المعزول بالورنيش في اللف لكن نريد افضل مساحة مقطع وافضل توصيل من ناحية الجهد والتوالي والتوازي نرجوا الإفادة من الاخوة


----------



## عبود ميك (29 يونيو 2008)

نعم نريد مساعدة من الأخوة ذوي الإختصاص،ومن لديهم الخبرة في هذا المجال،وأتمنى وضع قوانين رياضية حتى يكون المشروع ناجح ونتجنب الأخطاء.

أخي المنفهق إذا كنت تعرف حد من ذوي الإختصاص،أرسل له على الخاص علشان يقرأ الموضوع ويساعدنا.


----------



## عبود ميك (1 يوليو 2008)

نريد مساعدة ومعلومات أكثر ياجماعة،الموضوع جدي.


----------



## عثمانوفسكي (1 يوليو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بالتوفيق يا إخواني


----------



## امجد التكريتي (12 أغسطس 2008)

*موضوع عن المحرك*

السلام عليكم 

انا امجد غسان من العراق لقد قمت بصناعة المحرك المغناطيسي وقد ادا نجاح متميز جدا

البعض من الناس يحاولون شراء هاذا المحرك المغناطيسي ولاكن غير متوفر في الاسواق 

اذا ارت واحد فعليك صنعه لقد صنعت 27 محرك مغناطيسي على نفس الاشكال 

هاذا المحرك ممنوع في الاسواق لانه يشكل خطر على شركات النفط الخام والمتجات مثل البانزين ولكاز

صنعت المحرك المغناطيسي الـ12 فولت وحلولتها الى الــ220 فولت عن طريق جهاز اليوبي اس

الموجود مع الحواسيب قمت بربط الطاقه التي يولدها على بطارية اليوبي اس وبهاذه الطريقه

يقوم اليوبي اس بتحويل الطاقه من 12فولت الى 220 فولت 1 امبير 

انتضروني عندي مواضيع تعليميه من الاف الى الياء

عن هاي المحركات هاذا رد مني الكم لااكثر تحياتي الكم والتقدم نحوا الامام
​


----------



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*أخي امجد التكريتي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة 
أنا معجب جدا بما صنعت اقصد المحركات 
انا لست مهندس ولاكن عندي اهتمام كبير 
بمواضيع الطاقة . لقد بحت كثيرا عن موضوع
المحرك دائم الحركة (المغناطيسي) فوجد بعض 
الملفات و الكتب عن كيفية صنع هذا المحرك 
وقت بدراسة الموضوع بشكل جيد وعرضت الموضوع 
على صديقي وهوه دكتور في هندسة الكهرباء وبعد الدراسة 
قل لي ان الفكرة غير صحيحة لذا ارجو منك ان ترسل لي كيفية صنع 
المحرك . مع العلم ان حقك في أخترعت محفوظ .
وانا مستعد لعمل تجربة بلتشارك معك في الفكار 
منتظر الرد .
هذاه بعض الملفات الموجودة عندي.


----------



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

*أخي امجد التكريتي*
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة 
أنا معجب جدا بما صنعت اقصد المحركات 
انا لست مهندس ولكن عندي اهتمام كبير 
بمواضيع الطاقة . لقد بحت كثيرا عن موضوع
المحرك دائم الحركة (المغناطيسي) فوجد بعض 
الملفات و الكتب عن كيفية صنع هذا المحرك 
وقمت بدراسة الموضوع بشكل جيد وعرضت الموضوع 
على صديقي وهوه دكتور في هندسة الكهرباء وبعد الدراسة 
قال لي ان الفكرة غير صحيحة لذا ارجو منك ان ترسل لي كيفية صنع 
المحرك . مع العلم ان حقك في أخترعت محفوظ .
وانا مستعد لعمل تجربة بلتشارك معك في الافكار 
منتظر الرد .
هذاه بعض الملفات الموجودة عندي.


----------



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

عنواني هو yasser_sandookahعلى ****** ياهو

الرجاء من الجميع ممن عنده علم جيد بهذا الموضوع المراسلة


----------



## امجد التكريتي (12 أغسطس 2008)

حبيبي الغالي اني حاضر بكلشي انته تامر بي المهم عندي الثقه ..... تحياتي


----------



## امجد التكريتي (12 أغسطس 2008)

حبيبي الغالي اني حاضر بكلشي انته تامر بي ..... تحياتي


----------



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اذا سمحت اريد الطريقة بالتفصيل عملية صنع المحرك الدئم 
انا بدئت تجربتي البسيطة ولكن احتاج الى معلوماتك لو سمحت 
وهذا عنواني yasser_sandookah على .......يا هوو


----------



## ياسر موسى (12 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام عليكم*



امجد التكريتي قال:


> حبيبي الغالي اني حاضر بكلشي انته تامر بي ..... تحياتي


 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المنفهق (13 أغسطس 2008)

امجد التكريتي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا امجد غسان من العراق لقد قمت بصناعة المحرك المغناطيسي وقد ادا نجاح متميز جدا
> 
> ...


اولا الف مبروك اخي واتمنى لك التوفيق
وان تعيد للعراق مجده انتم واخوانك
حقيقة المعلومات كثيرة لكن للاسف المشكلة اللي تواجه الكثير عدم وجود ورشة ومعدات
وانا منذ زمن اريد العمل بشكر بكبير لكن التسويف الله يكفي شره
اتمنى لك التوفيق وارجو اتحافنا بخبراتك
وتقبل تحياتي واعجابي


----------



## استاذ القانون (14 أغسطس 2008)

سبق ان وضع ألأخ مبتدىء لينوكس ,في الموقع صور لداينمو السيارة محور الى محرك مغناطيسي دائم الحركة.
يمكن الرجوع اليها لزيادة المعرفة وألأطلاع


----------



## elec_eng (15 أغسطس 2008)

*ما الفرق*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للاخ الذي طرح فكرة المحرك الدائم تكلم عن المحرك ذات المغناطيس الدائم واعتقد هذا يعتبر من الطاقة المتجددة 
اما بالنسبة للمحرك الذي يعمل من خلال ملفات فهذا ليس بالجديد فهو محرك تيار مستمر اعتيادي اي انه يستهلك طاقة 
فهل هناك فرق بين محرك التيار المستمر وبين المحرك الذي تقصده 
وكذلك ماهو اقصى عزم يمكن الحصول عليه في المحرك ذات المغناطيس الدائم 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## نور الهدى العربي (18 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي انا دائما اردت معرفة معلومات اكثر عن عمل المحرك المغناطيسي


----------



## يونس زعبي (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## faraj128 (27 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## المهندس مازن جميل (28 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى ان يتحقق الحلم وان تتضافر الجهود من المشاركين في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لانتاج اول سيارة عربيه تسير بالطاقة البديلة مشوار الالف ميل يبدا خطوة والى الامام دائما لكن المهم ان يبدا التنفيذعلى ارض الواقع وسيتم الوصول باذن الله


----------



## جبل ثمر (5 سبتمبر 2008)

المغناطيس الطبيعي :
وهو عبارة عن معدن يستخرج من الحجر المغناطيسي وله تركيب كيميائي يعرف باسم الماجنتايت أو أ**يد الحديد المغناطيسي Fe3O4 وهو أسود اللون ، ويجذب إليه المواد المغناطيسية وخصوصًا الحديد والنيكل والكوبلت وخلائطها ، كما أنه إذا علق تعليقا حرًا بحيث تسهل حركته في مستوى أفقي فإنه يتحرك إلى أن يستقر تمامًا في اتجاه الشمال والجنوب المغناطيسيين .







وهذا النوع ليس له شكل محدد أو شدة محددة ، وقد استخدمه الناس قديمًا لصنع البوصلة. ولم تعد هناك أهمية عملية للحجر المغناطيسي هذه الأيام حيث تستخدم بدلاً منه مواد مغناطيسية صناعية منتجة من الحديد أو سبائك خاصة تعطي مغناطيسات قوية. 

المغناطيس الصناعي :
تستخدم المغناطيسات في حياتنا في أغراض متعددة ، ولا يصلح المغناطيس الطبيعي لذلك ، لصعوبة تشكيله ولضعفه ، والمغناطيسات التي نستخدمها كلها مغناطيسات صناعية ، وتصنع من الصلب أو من إحدى سبائك الحديد ، وتشكل أولاً بالشكل المطلوب ثم تمغنط بإحدى طرق المغنطة والتي سنتعرض لها في درس قادم. 





ومع الزمن استطاع الانسان صنع مغناطيسات بأشكال مختلفة ، فمنها ما هو على شكل حذاء الفرس ، ومنها ما هو على شكل قضيب مسطح ، ومنها الاسطواني الشكل . كما توجد مغناطيسات على شكل حلقات ، وأخرى على شكل حرف U .



ويتميز المغناطيس الصناعي عن حجر المغناطيس بالآتي :
1 - يمكن التحكم في شكله تبعا للغرض المراد استخدامه فيه.
2 - يمكن التحكم في قوته المغناطيسية.



إن أول مغناطيس دائم تمت صناعته من الفولاذ في حين أن المغناطيسات الحديثة أقوى من ذلك بكثير وتنقسم إلى نوعين :
أ - السبائك المغناطيسية ( Alloy magnets ) :
وتحتوي على بعض الفلزات كالحديد والنيكل والنحاس والكوبلت والألمنيوم ولها أسماء تجارية مثل Alinco و Alcomax ويمكنكم البحث عبر شبكة الإنترنت حول هذه الأسماء لمعرفة مزيد من التفصيلات عنها .



ب - المغناطيسات الخزفية ( Ceramic magnets) :
وهذه الأنواع تصنع من مساحيق تسمى الفريت Ferrites وهي تتركب من أ**يد الحديد وأ**يد الباريوم ، وهي هشة ومن أسمائها التجارية Magnadur ، وهذا المسحوق الدقيق جدًا والذي يمكن مغنطة كل جزئ منه يستخدم لتغطية الشريط في شريط التسجيل وأقراص الكمبيوتر.







وقد أمكن الاستفادة منها في تصنيع البوصلة كتطبيق على توجه القطب الشمالي للمغناطيس دائمًا نحو القطب الجغرافي الشمالي للأرض عند التعليق الحر للمغناطيس ، كما تستخدم في المولدات والمحركات الكهربائية والسماعات والهواتف وغيرها ... .
في حين يتم خلط مسحوق الفريت مع البلاستيك والمطاط ( اللدائن ) ليكوّن مغناطيسًا لينًا أو لدنًا قابلاً للإنثناء بأي شكل من الأشكال .

خواص المغناطيس :
سواء كان المغناطيس طبيعيًا أم صناعيًا فإن له خواص مميزة وأهمها التالي :

الخواص العامة للمغناطيس :
1 - إذا علق المغناطيس من منتصفه عند مركز ثقله ، بحيث يكون حر الحركة في مستوى أفقي فإنه يتحرك أولاً إلى أن يسكن بحيث يتجه أحد قطبيه نحو الشمال المغناطيسي والقطب الآخر نحو الجنوب المغناطيسي ، ويكون محور المغناطيس منطبقًا على خط الزوال المغناطيسي للأرض .



فعندما يعلق المغناطيس تعليقًا حرًا أفقيًا فإنه يستقر بحيث يتجه طرف بذاته من طرفيه نحو الشمال دائمًا ، ولذلك أطلق عليه اسم القطب الباحث عن الشمال ، والذي نسميه اختصارًا القطب الشمالي ، كما يسمى القطب الموجود عند الطرف الآخر قطبًا جنوبيًا .



2 - المغناطيس له قطبان أحدهما شمالي والآخر جنوبي ، ومهما بلغ المغناطيس من القصر فإن له دائمًا قطبين، ويكتب أحيانًا على المغناطيس حرف N على أحد طرفيه ، وحرف S على الطرف الآخر ، ويعني ذلك أن الطرف الأول هو القطب الشمالي بينما الطرف الآخر هو القطب الجنوبي . وأحيانًا يصبغ القطب الشمالي باللون الأحمر بينما يصبغ القطب الجنوبي باللون الأزرق.





3 - تزداد قوة جذب المغناطيس للمواد المغناطيسية عند نقطتين قريبتين من طرفيه ، وتسمى كل منهما قطب المغناطيس ، ويسمى الخط الواصل بين هاتين النقطتين محور المغناطيس ، وتسمى المسافة بينهما الطول الفعال للمغناطيس ويرمز له بالرمز ( 2 ل) ، بينما يسمى البعد بين طرفي المغناطيس الطول الطبيعي للمغناطيس .
وعند غمر مغناطيس في وسط برادة حديد نلاحظ أن البرادة تتجمع عند طرفي المغناطيس ، بينما يتجمع مقدار ضئيل جدًا في منتصفه ، وتسمى المنطقة المتوسطة بين القطبين من المغناطيس بالمنطقة الحيادية أو منطقة الخمود.



4 - الأقطاب المغناطيسية المختلفة تتجاذب والأقطاب المغناطيسية المتشابهة تتنافر.



5 - قوتا قطبي المغناطيس الواحد متساويتان .
6 - يجذب المغناطيس بعض المواد وتسمى المواد المغناطيسية .
7 - قدرة المغناطيس على جذب الأشياء متفاوتة ، إذ يجذب المغناطيس الحديد المطاوع بقوة أكبر من قوة جذب الحديد الصلب والنيكل.
8 - قوة المغناطيس تنفذ عبر المواد غير المغناطيسية ولا تنفذ عبر المواد المغناطيسية .





9 - يفقد المغناطيس مغنطته بالطرق الشديد والتسخين بالحرارة وكذلك بالكهرباء .

السلوك الملاحظ بين الأقطاب المغناطيسية يتشابه مع ما يحدث بين الشحنات الكهربائية المتشابهة والمختلفة ، ولكن يوجد فرق جوهري بين الأقطاب المغناطيسية والشحنات الكهربائية إذ يمكن فصل الشحنات الكهربائية السالبة عن الشحنات الكهربية الموجبة كما يمكن إنتاج شحنات كهربية منفردة سالبة أو موجبة في حين لا يمكن أن يوجد قطب مغناطيسي منفرد ( قطب شمالي أو قطب جنوبي منفرد ) فأي محاولة لقطع المغناطيس لنصفين أو أكثر تنتج مغناطيسات أصغر وبقطبين أثنين شمالي وجنوبي .
فعندما تقطع المغناطيس إلى نصفين تحصل على مغناطيسين لكل منهما قطبان ، ولا يمكن بهذه الطريقة أو غيرها أن تفصل القطب الشمالي للمغناطيس عن القطب الجنوبي له.





أي لا يمكن أن نعزل أحد قطبي المغناطيس عن الآخر مهما استمرينا في تقطيع المغناطيس ، فكل مغناطيس مهما كان صغيرًا يكون ثنائي القطب .
ووسيلتنا الوحيدة لدراسة تأثير الأقطاب المغناطيسية بعضها على بعض هي استخدام مغناطيسات طويلة ، وبذلك يمكن إهمال تأثير الأقطاب البعيدة.



القانون الأساسي في المغناطيسية :
عند تقريب قطبين مغناطيسيين متشابهين من بعضهما البعض فإن قوة تنافر تؤثر على كل منهما وتجعلهما يتباعدان عن بعضهما ، بينما عند تقريب قطبين مغناطيسيين مختلفين بعضهما من بعضهما فإنهما يتجاذبان ويقتربان من بعضهما. أي أن :
الأقطاب المغناطيسية المتماثلة تتنافر ، والأقطاب المغناطيسية المختلفة تتجاذب .







في حين أن أي قطب مغناطيسي سواء أكان شماليًا أم جنوبيًا فإنه يجذب نحوه المواد الحديدية التي ليس لها أقطاب .





لذلك فالتنافر يلاحظ فقط بين الأقطاب المغناطيسية المتشابهة في المواد الممغنطة .









خلاصة الدرس الأول :

المواد المغناطيسية :
هي المواد التي يجذبها المغناطيس نحوه بشدة كالحديد ، والكوبلت ، والنيكل ، والكروم والمنجنيز والجادولينيوم وغيرها ...

المواد غير المغناطيسية :
وهي المواد التي لا تنجذب نحو المغناطيس ، مثل النحاس والخشب والزجاج والورق والهواء وغيرها ...

المغناطيس الطبيعي :
وهو عبارة حجر مغناطيسي ليس له شكل محدد أو شدة محددة.

المغناطيس الصناعي :
يصنع من الصلب أو من إحدى سبائك الحديد ، ويشكل أولاً بالشكل المطلوب ثم يمغنط بإحدى طرق المغنطة ويتميز المغناطيس الصناعي عن حجر المغناطيس بالآتي :
1 - يمكن التحكم في شكله تبعا للغرض المراد استخدامه فيه.
2 - يمكن التحكم في قوته المغناطيسية.

لكل مغناطيس مهما كان صغيرا قطبان مغناطيسيان أحدهما شمالي والآخر جنوبي ، وعند تعليق المغناطيس من منتصفه تعليقًا حرًا فإنه يستقر باتجاه الشمال والجنوب المغناطيسييين .

القانون الأساسي في المغناطيسية :
الأقطاب المغناطيسية المتماثلة تتنافر ، والأقطاب المغناطيسية المختلفة تتجاذب .


----------



## ميداد (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الرجاء من الاخوة الذين صنعوا المحرك المغناطيسي وضع المخططات لان هذه الفكرة موجودة وتم اخذ براءة اختراع بها فلماذا لا توضع المخططات ليستفيد منها اي انسان مسلم


----------



## فرزدق80 (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم كيف لي ان حصل على مغانط دائمة من شركات التصنيع واين توجد هذة الشركات وما هي الآلية للتاعقد معها وما هي الشروط والكلفة؟


----------



## Eng_Noufal (17 يونيو 2009)

هل تم اخذ برائة اختراع المحرك المغناطيسي


----------



## Eng_Noufal (17 يونيو 2009)

واذا تم اخذ برائة اختراع : من اخذها ارجو الرد السريع و شكرا


----------



## Eng_Noufal (17 يونيو 2009)

هل انتم اكيدون انه تم اخذ برائة اختراع المحرك المغناطيسي


----------



## engr.amin (26 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله مواضيع رائعة


----------



## Speeder (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في الحقيقة هتاك الكثير من المخترعين يدعون أنهم صنعوا محركا مغناطيسيا، ,انا أقول للأخ أمجد التكريتي الدي يقول 
أنه صنع كدللك محرك مغناطيسي، أن يضع فيديو له في اليوتوب، وانا كدلك أعكف مند عام على هدا العمل لكن بدون نتيجة إلى حد الأن، وعندما أصل إلى نتيجة سوف أضع لكم النتيجة في اليوتوب، على فكرة هناك الكثير من الأعمال والإختراعات المهمة في هدا الموقع.
سلام


----------



## fagrelsabah (7 أغسطس 2009)

speeder قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في الحقيقة هتاك الكثير من المخترعين يدعون أنهم صنعوا محركا مغناطيسيا، ,انا أقول للأخ أمجد التكريتي الدي يقول
> أنه صنع كدللك محرك مغناطيسي، أن يضع فيديو له في اليوتوب، وانا كدلك أعكف مند عام على هدا العمل لكن بدون نتيجة إلى حد الأن، وعندما أصل إلى نتيجة سوف أضع لكم النتيجة في اليوتوب، على فكرة هناك الكثير من الأعمال والإختراعات المهمة في هدا الموقع.
> سلام




وعليكم السلام 

المحرك المغناطيسي ناجح ومسجل له دوليا العديد من المحركات اللتى تعمل عليه 
ولكنن للاسف تعونا على الانصدق شياء وسرعة الياس وووو!

ولذالك على طال العلم الناجح ان يقدم قبل ان ياخذ 

فقد وجدتك تطلب من احد الاخوة رفع مشروعه على اليتيوب 

اذا قبل هذا عليك الاول ان ترفع تجاربك = وحتى لو فاشله على اليتيوب ليستطيع الجميع مساعدتك وتصل للنجاح 
وان شاء الله سابذل قصاري جهدى لمساعدتك =هذا عنى شخصيا 
وبالتوفيق اخى


----------



## mohamade007 (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*المحرك المغناطيسي*

هدا محرك مغناطيسي بسيط و سهل http://www.ziddu.com/download/6027544/.gif.html


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

وهده روابط ارجو ان تكون مفيدة محرك مغناطيسي دائم الدوران http://www.ziddu.com/download6027847/.jif.html


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

ملف مغناطيسي دوار تستطيع صنعه بكل بساطة http://www.ziddu.com/download/6027871/.jpg.html


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*انظرو هده الفكرة البسيطة لدوران بدون مغانط*

في الحقيقة اخواني هناك طرق كثيرة لجعل المحرك يدور بدون مغانط و بدون اي تاءثير خارجي و هدا المثال دليل على دلك http://www.ziddu.com/download/6028455/.avi.html


----------



## bibirizzo (13 أغسطس 2009)

*وهدا نمودج آخر ناجح*

هده آلة اخرى http://www.ziddu.com/download/6032990/.avi.html:3:


----------



## الساحر (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## AMMAR ooz (26 أغسطس 2009)

*كيف آخذ براءة اختراع ؟*

الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً و بآراءكم المفيدة ...
أرجو ممّن عنده معرفة أن يخبرنا كيف يمكن أن نأخذ براءة اختراع (لمحرك مثلاً) 
و إن كنّا لا نستطيع صنع هذا المحرك بأنفسنا و لا نستطيع قياس القوة التي يولدها أو عوامل الإحتكاك التي يتعرض لها ...


بالمختصر : إذا كان لدينا فكرة محرك و لكن ليس لدينا الإمكانيات لصنعه أو لتجربته . و لكن الفكرة مبدئياً صحيحة , هل يمكننا أن نأخذ براءة اختراعه .

و إذا لم يكن بالإمكان يرجى أن تخبروننا كيف تؤخذ براءة الإختراع بشكل عام.

و شكراً لكم ,


----------



## fagrelsabah (26 أغسطس 2009)

ammar ooz قال:


> الله يبارك فيكم جميعاً و بآراءكم المفيدة ...
> أرجو ممّن عنده معرفة أن يخبرنا كيف يمكن أن نأخذ براءة اختراع (لمحرك مثلاً)
> و إن كنّا لا نستطيع صنع هذا المحرك بأنفسنا و لا نستطيع قياس القوة التي يولدها أو عوامل الإحتكاك التي يتعرض لها ...
> 
> ...





لابد من وجود المحرك يعمل لاختباره فى مركز تسجيل الاختراعات 
وهنا مدة يحددونها لاختباها تصل لى سنتين = عامين احيانا 

وهناك الالاف من براءات الاختراعات للمحركات المغناظيسية و للاسف تمنع من الانتاج بشكل تجارى لاسباب كثيرة لاداعى لذكرها 


الافضل اصنعه وبيعه وعمل تطوير مستمر له 

وبالله التوفيق


----------



## AMMAR ooz (26 أغسطس 2009)

شكراً لك سيد fagrelsabah و أتمنى أن أستفيد من معلوماتك عن براءة الاختراع , أرجوك أن تكتب لي مراحل الحصول على براءة اختراع بالتفصيل إذا سمحت (لنفرض أنني صنعت المحرك و أريد أن أسجله)

و شكراً جزيلا ً


----------



## عثرة (16 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
عذرا عن هذه المداخلة 
موضوع من اروع ما قرئت عن المحرك المغناطيسى لكن ما فهمت ليه يحتاج الى مغنطة يعنى ماذا مغنطة اليس يتحرك من تلقاء نفسه بحكم التنافر بين اقطابه وهل يمكن ان نجعل منه مولد للكهرباء وهل يمكن ان تعطونا نبذة عن معنى محرك مغناطيسى كهربى عفوا للاسئلة البسيطة


----------



## sirhtatji (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على هدا البخث الممتاز bravo


----------



## ben guiza (16 ديسمبر 2009)

:77:شكراً على هذه المعلومة:77:


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (25 يناير 2010)

صاح الديك وقرب الصباح وانا اقراء في السبع صفحات للموضوع وانا كلي شوق وامل ولاكني لم اعثر على ما يروي عطشي العلمي او البحثي وحى يكون الموضوع جادا فيجب ان رفق المخططات المنشورة على الاقل عالميا او المقترحة من قبلكم ويفح باب النقاش العلمي لذلك .شكرا لكم ودعوي انام


----------



## علي كاكا (10 مايو 2010)

اني من هوات التجارب وعندي امكانيه في شراء المواد المطلوبه بس اريد توضيح اكثر او مخطط لعمل المحرك المغناطيسي لان سبب تعاستي في الحيات هيه الكهرباء واني اصريت ان اعمل محرك ذاتي الحركه واضل ابحث الاخر يوم بعمري ومشكور مقدما


----------



## حسن59 (10 مايو 2010)

سأشرح لكم اختراع متوسطة الحجم 

لكل آلة يشغل اثنين من التوربينات كوحدة واحدة على نفس الجهاز 
أبعاد الجهاز (القاعدة 16.5 م * 8 م) ، (الارتفاع : 4.5 م) 
هناك مسافات في الجهاز هو حوالي 50 ٪ من الحجم الكلي للجهاز 
الجهاز يعمل بشكل مستمر ، ونحن لا يمكن وقفها إلا عندما نحتاج لصيانة الجهاز 

الجهاز يعمل دون أي الكهرباء والوقود ، والبطاريات أو أي مصدر خارجي. 
وسوف يتطلب الجهاز إلى مصدر طاقة خارجي لتشغيل أول مرة لبضع دقائق ومن ثم سيتم تشغيل الجهاز في حد ذاته ، وبعد ذلك يمكننا فصل مصدر خارجي 

عزم الدوران : 
القوة المؤثرة على التوربينات 3000 كلغ 
الذراع الطويلة التوربينات 1.5 متر 
القوة = 3000 * 9.80665 = 29419.95 ن / م 
عزم الدوران = 29419.95 * 1.5 = 44129.925 ن / م 
مجموعه 2 توربينات = 44129.925 * 2 = 88259.85 ن / م 
هذا الرقم هو الناتج النهائي لجهاز واحد (88259.85 م / نيوتن) 

الضرر : الجهاز لا ينتج أي ضرر لأنه مصنوع من مواد أولية صديقة للبيئة ، وكذلك لم يفعل أي صوت 

الجهاز ككل لا يتضمن المغناطيس ، ولكن هناك قطع مغناطيسية في وحدات التحكم الكهربائية 

الجهاز يبدأ في العمل من قبل قوة خارجية إلى وحدات التحكم ، وذلك لبدء التشغيل وبعد ذلك سنقوم توصيل الكابلات الكهربائية ومصدر خارجي ، ثم يعمل الجهاز اعتمادا على الطاقة التي ينتجها الجهاز الذي لا يتجاوز 1 ٪ إلى 2 ٪ من إجمالي الطاقة المولدة 

سيقوم الجهاز توقف عندما قطع التيار عن وحدات التحكم ، من أجل وقف القوة المؤثرة على توربينات 
ملاحظة : 
ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة أفقية لزيادة عزم الدوران لكل جهاز. 
ويمكن للجهاز أن تضخيم بطريقة رأسية لزيادة عدد التوربينات. 
يمكننا أن تضخيم حجم الجهاز لزيادة عزم الدوران وعدد من التوربينات. 
ويتكون الجهاز من المواد الخام الرخيصة. 

(وأنا أملك اختراع أخرى لتوليد الطاقة النظيفة ، ويعمل عن طريق مغناطيس العادية وتعمل من تلقاء نفسها وانها المتقدم في أكاديمية البحث العلمي وأنا في انتظار للحصول على البراءة في الأيام المقبلة ، 
حسن صالح


----------



## د حسين (11 مايو 2010)

*تحية*

دوختنا وراك يا حسن .... نفس الموضوع في ثلاثة مواضع في هذا القسم ... هذا كثير ... اتق الله فينا​ 
تحياتي​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 مايو 2010)

حسن59 قال:


> سأشرح لكم اختراع متوسطة الحجم
> 
> لكل آلة يشغل اثنين من التوربينات كوحدة واحدة على نفس الجهاز
> أبعاد الجهاز (القاعدة 16.5 م * 8 م) ، (الارتفاع : 4.5 م)
> ...


 



د حسين قال:


> دوختنا وراك يا حسن .... نفس الموضوع في ثلاثة مواضع في هذا القسم ... هذا كثير ... اتق الله فينا​
> 
> 
> تحياتي​


 
تسجيل متابعة :31:​


----------



## سعيد101 (27 مايو 2010)

والله الموضوع مهم وجميل وانا سجلت في المنتدى بس بعد ما شفت هذا الموضوع الشيق

وارجوو من الاخوه المتابعة

وانا مثلكم اهتم لموضوع الطاقة البديلة وبالخصووص موضوووع المغنااطيسس والحركه الدائمة

وعندي استفسارات لو في احد بيجاوبني جزاكم الله خير


----------



## diab81 (9 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لكم


----------



## batman1991 (10 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولاً احب اشكر كل الناس اللى سهمت ف الموضوع بالمعلومات سواء كانت عامة او ف صميم الموضوع 
ثانياُ انا طالب هندسه ف 3 باور وان شاء الله عايز اعمل مشروع التخرج بتاعى عن طاقة مستمرة متجددة وبدون استخدام الكهرباء او الطاقة الشمسية او الرياح ف تولدها عن طريق المحركات الدائمة 

واتمنى ان اى حد يفدنى ف الموضوع ده وليكن المحركات المغناطيسية 

انا ماليش اسئلة معينة ف الموضوع لان لسه ببحث فيه ومدخلتش ف تفصيله بس انا عايز معلومات عامة عنه مثلا القوانين والمواد المستخدمة والاسلاك من حيث احسن الانواع لتعطى كفاءة اكبر وطرق التوصيل 

واتمنى من الاعضاء اللى نفذوا المشورع مساعدتى فيه 

طبعاً انا ملاحظ ان الموضوع موقوف لمدة سنه مافيش اى رد عليه بس اتمنى ان ترجع تانى الردود والتواصل مش بس عشان ولكن ليكتمل الموضوع وتعم الفائدة 

شكراًً
​


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

طيب يا جماعه أخوكم محمد عاوز حضرتكم تساعدوه فى عمل مولد كهربائى يعمل بالطاقه المغناطيسيه للمنزل لتوفير مصاريف إستهلاك الكهرباء وطبعا دى فائده عامه أخوكم محمد رجب


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

عاوز حد يقولى إنه عمل فعلا مولد يعمل بالطاقه المغناطيسيه وطبعا لو نجحت الفكره وإتسوقت تجاريا هيكون المكسب خيالى أخوكم محمد رجب عثمان


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

يا ساده الميل بتاعى هو **************** محمد رجب بخصوص المولد اللى بيعمل بالطاقه المغناطيسيه




تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد 
يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني 
و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .


----------



## محمد رجب عثمان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

ولكم كل الشكر والاحترام أخوكم محمد رجب عثمان


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شيئ رائع


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

فكرة مخيفة


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

خرافة


----------



## عادل أبو ارشيد (5 نوفمبر 2011)

جميل


----------



## ahmadsar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

الاخ امجد غسان انا معجب بنظرية المحرك المغناطيسي وارغب بصنع مولد مغناطيسي ولكن لم تتوفر لدي الشروط اللازمه من اجل تصنيع المحرك المغناطيسي انا حاولت اكثر من مره ولكن فشلت لان المحرك لا يدور دورة كاملة معي بل نصف دورة ارجو اخباري عن الشروط التي تتوفر لاجل اكمال دورة المحرك المغناطيسي ارجو ان تتوفر بعض المخططات او طريقة صنع المحرك من الف الي الياء
وشكرا ahmad sar


----------



## ahmadsar (27 ديسمبر 2011)

امج التكريتي ضروري ترد على سؤالي اوك وبكون شاكر ليكي حسن التعاون


----------



## free_energy (28 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
شكرا على افكاركم الرائعة بصراحة لدي فكرة لتوليد الكهرباء مشابهة لفكرة المغناطيسات على قرص مائلة بزاوية 45 
السؤال
كيف تكون المغناطيسات مائلة بزاوية 45 بالاحرى كيف نقوم بامالتها 45درجة و لماذا 45 درجة؟
اذا تم ذلك و وصلتها ل مولد 85امبير 12 فولط يعني1020 واط بتكفي تشغل البيت ولا لا؟
طيب هل يجوز اصلا ان نقول 12 فولط *85 امبير =1020 واط ؟
طيب ممكن نستعمل محول رفع جهد من 12 فولط الى 220؟

اتمنى الاجابة و شكرا سلفا للاطلاع و الرد​


----------



## samanasry (4 فبراير 2012)

اشكركم جزيل الشكر على كل مجهوداتكم-- وأسأل عن الطريقة التي يمكنني بها ان أزيد قوة دفع المغناطيس بالنبضة الكهربائية البسيطة عندما نحتاجها 0000وفقكم الله 0


----------



## Almuhammedi (3 أبريل 2012)

أستعجب كيف لاقى الموضوع هذا العدد الكبير من الردود دون حتى أن نتساءل كيف أصبح من الممكن مخالفة قانون حفظ الطاقة!
ألهذه الدرجة أصبحت قوانين الفيزياء لعبة وأصبح ملتقى المهندسين مقهى لما هب ودب من المعلومات المغلوطة (نسخ ولصق مع احترامي للجميع بمن فيهم كاتب الموضوع).
ألف مرة ومرة قلنا يجب أن نتمتع بحاسية المهندس قبل أن نتوه في عالم الغرائب والعجائب.


----------

